# Introducing: Nate_N15



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey everyone,

My name is Nathan and I'm from Australia.

My car is a 1999 Nissan Pulsar Plus with a GA16DE.

I love it to bits and very proud of what I have achieved with it so far.

Here's how it looked when I first got it last year.



And here's a list of things that I have done to it since:

*Engine Modifications:*
SAAS Pod Filter 
Custom made perspex window pod box 
Custom red rocker cover with black lettering/ service point caps painted red
Aluminum Billet Gunmetal Nismo oil cap
Hi-pressure Nismo radiator cap
High performance red NGK ignition leads

*Exterior Modifications:*
Series 1 SSS front bar with bumper insert painted black
VZR front grill 
VZR front indicators 
Series 2 SSS headlights 
Clear side indicators 
Series 1 fog lights/genuine switch 
Quad tail-light conversion 
De badged front and rear 
4300K Headlight and fog light globes 
XEONON Parker globes 
Silver vision indicator globe including side repeaters 

*Interior:*
AMR seat covers 
SSS instrument cluster 
SSS leather handbrake lever
SSS centre console with flip lid
Nismo leather gear knob 

*Brake modifications:*
AD22VF Brake upgrade 
DBA Slotted Rotors and Braided hoses 

*Wheels and Suspension*
Front strut bar
BC BR Type Coilovers
Genuine SSS/VZR 15" Alloy Wheels

*Audio Details: * 
Pioneer DEH-305OUB headunit 
6" Kingwood 3way speakers (front) 
6 x 9" Kenwood speakers (rear) 

*Other:*
Window tint darkest legal/ Slightly darker on rear window

Here are some pics of how it looks today...







I am a member of the Pulsar Group of Australia. We did a cruise to Mt Donna Buang in Melbourne just yesterday. We have all types of meets and cruises which include Dyno days, Cruises and Photoshoots. Its great fun and gives us a chance to meet other Pulsar enthusiasts.

My future plans for it are:

2.25 cat-back exhaust I might do headers
SSS Steering wheel (which is on its way to me)
I swapping back to my airbox and panel air filter with a revised CAI, as I'm finding the pod filter noisy and in effective. I will be using a K&N panel filter.

I hope you like and any comments suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Thats a nice Pulsar. The engine looks clean enough to eat off of. Great work!


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

I got bored today so I decided to try and tidy up my engine bay. I had a look around and saw my rusty looking battery support bracket and thought it looked ugly as sin. 

I had some black glossy spray paint left over from other stuff so I used it to paint it.

Here's how it looked previously - 



and now I have painted it, nice a discrete 



I recommend it when you're bored and looking for something to do 

Cheers,
Nate.

PS - I also got rid of my pod and put my stock air box back, and chucked in a K&N panel filter.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking good. The battery tie-down looks like new again. And the engine bay looks cleaner and more complete with the stock box in place. Nice work Nate.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thankyou very much, JNCoRacer!


----------



## sunsetjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

bro thats a sick ride great work mang.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

sunsetjesse said:


> bro thats a sick ride great work mang.


Thanks Jesse!

Here is my latest acquisition


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, that wheel looks brand new.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

I got around to fitting my SSS wheel today.





Feels so much better than the old one. Very sporty  

Thanks for lookin'

Nate.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a few more happy snaps  (Do I need a life or what!) 











I think I''m a Pulsar addict. 

Thanks for lookin'

Nate.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Good looking car


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Sweet, more pics. Hey, hows your grass still so green?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Sweet, more pics. Hey, hows your grass still so green?


It's summer down under!!! Anyone notice he put the steering wheel on the wrong side


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

lol, thats right guys.

We had the hottest November on record. And its now Summer, and we havn't had 1 day over 30 deg. C (86 deg. F)


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Ah. I'd love to have that weather in November.


----------



## stockracer (Oct 1, 2009)

Faja said:


> It's summer down under!!! Anyone notice he put the steering wheel on the wrong side


I noticed that to...lol....but its still a good looking ride


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey just updating.

I got a 2" Cat-Back exhaust with Hurricane Try-Y extractors put on just after the new year.












I also got some blue LED cluster lights, I put them in this weekend. I fitted my ECUtalk consult into my lower DIN pocket/slot, a bit of customization got it fitting in snug.







Thanks for looking!

Nate.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Nate, your car and the work you do to it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thankyou very much mate! I can't help but enjoy working on it :thumbsup:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice Pulsar , you should be proud.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks mate.


----------



## jim bowie (Mar 2, 2009)

hey,
Nate, just a few questions, what size is the exhaust tip?? How much$$$

Also, how did you change the tacho and that to blue(the numbers)??? what did it entail???

thanks jim


----------



## jim bowie (Mar 2, 2009)

dude where did you get those rims from??? how much did they cost????

i was thinking about putting SSS wheels on my Pulsar plus but want to know where to get them...

jim


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

jim bowie said:


> hey,
> Nate, just a few questions, what size is the exhaust tip?? How much$$$
> 
> Also, how did you change the tacho and that to blue(the numbers)??? what did it entail???
> ...





jim bowie said:


> dude where did you get those rims from??? how much did they cost????
> 
> i was thinking about putting SSS wheels on my Pulsar plus but want to know where to get them...
> 
> jim


Hey Jim,

Firstly, the exhaust tip thats on there is a bolt on tip which I believe is 2.5" in size. I am changing this shortly to a weld on tip which will be 3"

Secondly, the blue lights that you've noticed in my instrument cluster (tacho) are blue T5 wide angle LEDs pruchased from eBay. Link here 

Lastly, they are 15" OEM SSS wheels. The ones I have are actually a member of Pulsar Group of Australia's now written off Pulsar VZR. I bought them for $500AUD with brand new tyres and wheels are immac.

Cheers,
Nate.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just another update.

I had the opportunity to get a OEM SSS Strut brace for cheap, I couldn't say no. 
I reckon it looks a lot cleaner and less tacky than the other one. Which is flimsy aluminium. The OEM is much stronger. I am yet to take it for a test drive but I'm hoping it will be a bit stiffer.

Anyway here's a pic.



I also have other updates coming up, including a change to the front end.

Cheers,
Nate.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Trying out some Lucino-ness.

What do you guys reckon?





Cheers,
Nate.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I like it better than your other grille. Adds a touch more sportiness too.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

No real updates. Just took some snaps after a tub at work.







Cheers,
Nate.


----------



## Nate_N15 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, I've gotten mixed responses with this one.

But here goes. 

Well, here we are

5000K HID Projector Headlights with Angel Eyes!























These are just on peoples fences. I'll have to find somewhere reasonably flat somewhere to capture the best light dispersion.

Hope you like it.

Cheers,
Nate.


----------

